# Deca ?



## Miniz98 (May 19, 2010)

Deca
Hello I have 2 hr23 700 with decas set on each receiver and I can watch from room to room. The only thing is that I have no Internet and now the gaming adapters don't work. D* said there is a home network device that connects to the main coax and connects to the router. They want to charge me 130.00 for them to install it. Well I know I can do it my self to save some money. What is the device called that hooks up to the router to give all receivers Internet by coax and where can I buy it. Thanks!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

it would be the same DECA that you have on your receivers. It just needs a 18 volt PI to power it.
Where/who did this install/setup?


----------



## Miniz98 (May 19, 2010)

I did so I have a a power inseter going into a splitter for all the rooms. So I hook up the power inserter to the deca then the deca to the switch and the Ethernet to the router? Also where can I buy another deca? Thanks.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Miniz98 said:


> I did so I have a a power inseter going into a splitter for all the rooms. So I hook up the power inserter to the deca then the deca to the switch and the Ethernet to the router? Also where can I buy another deca? Thanks.


The power inserter going into the splitter powers your SWM system and that PI won't have anything to do with DECA. A seperate PI will need to be used for the DECA attached to your router.

Where did you buy the first DECA's? You can buy additionals at Solidsignal, and the word is D* is now selling them individually for $25.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Miniz98 said:


> I did so I have a a power inseter going into a splitter for all the rooms. So I hook up the power inserter to the deca then the deca to the switch and the Ethernet to the router? Also where can I buy another deca? Thanks.





dsw2112 said:


> Where did you buy the first DECA's? You can buy them at Solidsignal, and the word is D* is now selling them individually for $25.


Can't use the same PI that powers the SWM. You need another 18 or 21 volt PI for the "future" DECA.


----------



## Miniz98 (May 19, 2010)

Here are some images of my setup, i have a new swm lnb. Also i attached images of my setup. i have deca1mr0-01 on each reciever. Please can you give me links to what i need to buy thanks


----------



## Miniz98 (May 19, 2010)

is this the stuff i need? and i plug it into the empty port on the switch out 8?

D* DECA Power Supply (PS18DER0) 

D* Ethernet Coax Adapter DECA (DECA1MR01


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Miniz98 said:


> is this the stuff i need? and i plug it into the empty port on the switch out 8?
> 
> D* DECA Power Supply (PS18DER0)
> 
> D* Ethernet Coax Adapter DECA (DECA1MR01


Yes, just make sure the orientation on the DECA is correct. Out of curiosity how did you get your hands on DECA, but yet don't know where to get them?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Miniz98 said:


> is this the stuff i need? and i plug it into the empty port on the switch out 8?
> 
> D* DECA Power Supply (PS18DER0)
> 
> D* Ethernet Coax Adapter DECA (DECA1MR01


Correct.


----------



## Miniz98 (May 19, 2010)

Manager sent 2 to me for free  thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Yes, just make sure the orientation on the DECA is correct. Out of curiosity how did you get your hands on DECA, but yet don't know where to get them?


PI into the white coax on the DECA & coax from splitter to female on DECA, right?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Should have 75ohm terminators on all the unused ports.


----------

